# Couple Petite Ribeyes



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Had company over for the night and was craving a steak. Texted Kevin at The Butcher Shoppe and had him cut me 2 2" thick Ribeyes. Reverse seared then then added a little char at the end. Served with sautéed mushrooms and onions and grilled asparagus. Turned out amazing as usual.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

...


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I saw the Title and was already composing my sarcastic comment in my head about how the word Petite has no place in the same sentence as Ribeyes and was gonna even question your manhood and tons of of other evil stuff and then the damn photo appears..............................You are such an A**


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Must have not heard my phone ring...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> Must have not heard my phone ring...


Only had 2 steaks and your ol lady ate the second one.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Only had 2 steaks and your ol lady ate the second one.


Well played. Lol


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well that looks delicious. ..but I know that it's raw on the inside. Lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It better be medium rare!!! Gunpowder on the top?


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Petite! You almost needed a bigger plate


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Now that's a great looking plate! :yes:


----------

